
National Security Letters are now constitutional, judge rules - doctorshady
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/in-a-reversal-judge-now-says-national-security-letters-are-constitutional/
======
paavokoya
Does it even matter? They do as they wish without impunity or oversight.
Rulings like this are meant to pacify the public and normalize surveillance.

